# mp3 phone under 3000



## aytus (Apr 15, 2008)

hey guys.. i want to buy a phone .. (already hav a nokia for all my other stuff so dont wanna buy another nokia)
this one is only a secondary fone.. dont need gprs ,, nothin .. i only need a good mp3 player (and hence external storage) and fm radio.. i am considering motoyuva w230 and some newly launched lg bullet model which is givin 1gb card free @2900 .. plz suggest me what to buy//

i hav 1 more question...
is the w230 supporting stereophonic audio while listening to mp3 music??
and what about that lg bullet model (i think kt 110 or something)


----------



## amit_at_stg (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it  true phone with 1 gb memory card for only rs 2900 ?


----------



## utsav (Apr 15, 2008)

lg suks .go for moto-yuva


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 15, 2008)

moto yuva is the best option !


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 15, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> moto yuva is the best option !



Yes, it is!


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

If the budget is strictly less than 3K, then Moto yuva W230 is the best.

If you can increase your budget a bit, you can get Sony Ericsson w200i for ~3.5K. It also has a VGA camera and better sound quality than Moto yuva w230.


----------



## aytus (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks but 1 question remains.. 
 is the w230 supporting stereophonic audio while listening to mp3 music??
and what abut w200i ?? is that stereophonic or not??
and yes i conformed .. they are givin 1GB card on lg phone. 
its in yesterdays tribune.. .not sure if the fone is available in the market yet or not.. btw if u search for the model name on google .. u r not able to find anything related to fones?? :strange:


----------



## utsav (Apr 16, 2008)

Go get w230. Obviously its stereophonic. U will end up paying a lot more than ur budget for w200i with mem card


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

utsav said:


> Go get w230. Obviously its stereophonic. U will end up paying a lot more than ur budget for w200i with mem card


Yeah, thats the main problem if you get SE w200i. Those Memory Sticks are a bit expensive.


----------



## reddick (Apr 16, 2008)

Go 4 moto Yuva w230
gr8 phone within described budget


----------



## PcEnthu (Apr 17, 2008)

If u can extend the budget by 1K get the Samsung M610. Its a stylish sliding form factor phone and it also has bluetooth which both Moto Yuva and W200i doesn't have


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 17, 2008)

Se w200i is 3.5k? Are you sure?


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont think w200 is that much cheap now


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

+1 moto Yuva w230

Don't go for SE W200i, you will end up splurging more like utsav said.


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> Se w200i is 3.5k? Are you sure?


Yeah, but Memory Stick is expensive....


----------



## aytus (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks guys..decided./ going for the w230 now..


----------



## aritrap (Apr 17, 2008)

aytus said:


> thanks guys..decided./ going for the w230 now..


 MotoYuva W230 is a really nice phone. I recently bought it for my mother. But i would suggest you buy a memory card reader too as the phone is not detected as a mass storage device in every PC. It causes many problems on my PC while my father's colleague has the same phone and it gets detected very easily on his PC.
I bought it for Rs.2840 just 2 weeks back.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2008)

if u can extend ur budget by 10k, go for N73 ME....3.2 MP camera, awesome sound quality.

(sorry, cudn't help myself)


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 18, 2008)

gagandeep w200i is costing 4.5k, y r u posting wrong prices?


----------



## saurabhpatel (Apr 18, 2008)

LG is the king in Budget phones section. 
Anyone who says LG sucks probably hasn't used the phones. They only lack in Application front as their memory heap seems to be very small. Which isn't your criteria anyway.

If you cud extend ur budget by 1k (i know that is too much)
you can get a complete multimedia device.

MP3 with expandable memory and 64mb internal memory.
FM with recording.
Bluetooth with wireless music A2DP
Camera with video recording
MP4 and 3gp video playback
IT gets recognized as a USB mass storage device and can be used as a pendrive.


----------



## utsav (Apr 18, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> LG is the king in Budget phones section.
> Anyone who says LG sucks probably hasn't used the phones. They only lack in Application front as their memory heap seems to be very small. Which isn't your criteria anyway.
> 
> If you cud extend ur budget by 1k (i know that is too much)
> ...



everyone knows how will music sound with a2dp on a 4k phone.
cam is useless in most lg phones
afaik all phones available in the market these days can be used as a pen drive


----------



## saurabhpatel (Apr 18, 2008)

^^^
Read Budget Phones


----------



## aytus (Apr 18, 2008)

ok guys went to the shop .. he didnt had the phone in stock. .gave me some more time to think...  the shopkeeper suggested me to buy a chinese phone.. he said they rule the roost in this segment wit the required features .. but no warrenty was offered.. wot r u guys suggentin on this.. any1 had ny experience wit those phones??


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

Stay away from chinese phones.
They are worthless for your money.

My friend has one & he is now regretting it.So don't ever buy them.
They have lots of problem or limitations like some don't play mp3 in background,some need to clear BT pair list before you can pair with a new device,inability to install apps etc.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 18, 2008)

Moto Yuva is a nice phone. One of my friends bought one recently. It supports stereo sound but the supplied headset totally lacks bass. But then again at this price, you can't expect much.


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2008)

for god's sakes, don't go for chinese ones...always go for known brands


----------



## utsav (Apr 18, 2008)

utsav said:


> everyone knows how will music sound with a2dp on a *4k phone*.
> cam is useless in most lg phones
> afaik all phones available in the market these days can be used as a pen drive





saurabhpatel said:


> ^^^
> Read *Budget* Phones



its no point to get a phone with crappy useless features stating it a budget phone. its better to get a phone with features which are usefull . will u buy a 3k a2dp headphone to pair with ur 4k phone  .


----------

